

Happy Pi Day - zaroth

Celebrate Pi Day on 3&#x2F;14&#x2F;15 9:26:53!
======
ecesena
We tweeted with millisecond precision :) [https://medium.com/@albluca/happy-
pi-day-tweeted-with-millis...](https://medium.com/@albluca/happy-pi-day-
tweeted-with-millisecond-precision-338c4f68afc3)

------
zaroth
To help get you warmed up: [http://www.buzzfeed.com/generalelectric/25-jokes-
only-math-g...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/generalelectric/25-jokes-only-math-
geeks-will-understand)

